# Lowrance Issues driving me CRAZY!!



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone know if there is a Lowrance Pro Staffer in the NE Ohio area (I'm in Youngstown) that could tech my Lowrance 12 Touch/9 Touch/Point 1 configuration? The Touch 12 was a brand new unit that was a replacement unit for a Lowrance pro staffer from Wisconsin (I called Lowrance to verify). The Touch 9 is also used but appears mint. And the Point 1 is brand new. All units and Point 1 were installed by Vic's in Tallmadge. The coordinates are off, the directional information on the chart plotter is wrong, the HD Lakemaster chip won't load, etc. I've tried to calibrate the units per Lowrance instructions but to no avail. I need some help. Someone who can actually get me working correctly again. Hell, I'm willing to pay a consulting fee to get it all right. This is a lot of high value equipment not being utilized.

<help>


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Did you try lowrance tech support?


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes. But the need me to be in the boat and most preferably on the lake to tech the issue. They have the same business hours as when I work. I need someone who can physically view the issues.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you tried unplugging the point 1 and letting the internal GPS on both the 9 and 12configure and see if your map readings are still off, I doubt they will be. Unplug the Ethernet cable between the 12 and 9 also, if you have them linked, and check each unit on its own separate from each other and the point 1.

The chance of you have both a 12 and a 9 that both are giving you bad map data and not loading a map chip is about zero.

After you confirm the each is working well as independent units and I'm guessing they will, you then can start adding back in connections to determine the likely cause of your system problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Lakemaster? You sure that's for a lowrance not hummingbird.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah lakemaster is hummingbird chip lowrance uses the Navionics, lake insight, and cmap chips. I know all those work with the touches because I have tried them before in the units where I work.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

cheddarthief,

So what do you find out? Are they working?


----------

